# How to move a d-loop



## oldglorynewbie

Your loop can be twisted on your center serving. Think of your center serving as threads on a bolt and your d loop as the nut. Moving your loop is as simple as twisting it up or down your serving. Just grasp the top knot and give it a twist. Then the bottom in the same direction. 

Also your loop can be untied and retied. I use needle nose pliers to grasp the loop string about an 1/8" before the knot and simply push to loosen the knot.


----------



## HammyAbeer

I spit on mine and pull/push with my release.


----------



## Hammer0419

You can spin them a bit but for what it costs just cut it and put a new one on.


----------



## loc

I find it easier to move the rest instead.


----------



## DBiggers

I advise to cut it a put on a new one. The twisting method does work, but it puts unnecessary ware on your string serving. Resquare very thing and replace loop with new one. My .02 cents. :thumb:


----------



## shott8283

i found it sometimes easier to do my tuning with a clamp on nock point.. like a T.R.U. nock for the ease of adjustment, and then when i find my spot, i mark it with a pain marker and then loop where it needs to be..


----------



## bscman

Pick and twist with your fingers until the knot loosens.

I set mine REALLY tight after waxing the loop...and by playing with it for about 20 seconds I can get it loose and move/retie as necessary.

I wouldn't use pliers or anything that might damage the knot...better safe than sorry.


----------



## oldglorynewbie

bscman said:


> Pick and twist with your fingers until the knot loosens.
> 
> I set mine REALLY tight after waxing the loop...and by playing with it for about 20 seconds I can get it loose and move/retie as necessary.
> 
> _I wouldn't use pliers or anything that might damage the knot...better safe than sorry_.


I would not want to touch the knot with pliers either but that is not what I said. :wink: I grab the Loop not the knot. About an 1/8 inch before the knot. The needle nose pliers allow me to push a rope so to speak. One gentle push and the knot comes undone. Takes me a LOT longer to untie a loop than 20 seconds using just my fingers.


----------



## petev

oldglorynewbie said:


> I would not want to touch the knot with pliers either but that is not what I said. :wink: I grab the Loop not the knot. About an 1/8 inch before the knot. The needle nose pliers allow me to push a rope so to speak. One gentle push and the knot comes undone. Takes me a LOT longer to untie a loop than 20 seconds using just my fingers.


I use the same technique to loosen the knot a bit, then thread it up/down the center serving. Then I re-tighten it with some loop pliers. It works pretty well for me and allows pretty fine adjustment of the loop position.

~petev


----------



## pyroarch57

bakejr said:


> Is there any way to easily moved a string d loop? It seems the only way I can do it is cut it and make a new one!


Yes. Insert a thin awl through the knot in one end and work it around, then the loop will loosen very easily.


----------



## mdewitt71

DBiggers said:


> I advise to cut it a put on a new one. The twisting method does work, but it puts unnecessary ware on your string serving. Resquare very thing and replace loop with new one. My .02 cents. :thumb:


yep, I would cut it off and put a new on. 
Twisting or tugging at it only puts more pressure on the center serving and when it does move it only means the tight knot adhesion to the center serving has been broken and you take a chance of it moving again in the long run. 
I have moved a few in my time and only ended up with problems later on. 
All too easy just to tie a new one. :darkbeer:


----------

